

Is your Android device hacker friendly? - raywalters
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100459-is-your-android-device-hacker-friendly

======
EwanG
Two pages - first page talks about general rules then says to visit the second
page for the list of devices. Second page points to XDA-developers and says to
look on there. Basically a link to XDA-developers could have replaced 90+% of
the article...

------
fondue
A locked boot loader is the entire reason why I won't be buying a Motorola
Droid Razr. I really like the looks and features of it but what happens if
they refuse to update the OS to fix potential issues down the road? The fact
that I can hack (and have done so) my Galaxy S and upgrade the OS as well as
uninstall all of the bloatware is immensely appealing to me.

